# Finally eating his kibble... thank you chicken broth!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Our dogs eat a home cooked diet (no kibble) and there is the broth in which the chicken was cooked included!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good for you. 

Scent... with dogs it's all about the scent.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Catherine, good idea you gave me! I just need to save the broth we create with our chicken we cook him! I would not do the kibble, but I think it gives him good fiber that he needs especially with his stools.

Countryboy: Yes very true!! Good point. I hate the smell of his kibble and I think he agrees ;-)


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I always moisten the kibble with water, or if I have a box of broth in the refrigerator, left over from a recipe, I’ll use that. A PF member once recommended canned tuna water to entice picky eaters. Glad Norman is eating his food


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Good! That's yummy and glad he's enjoying dinner again. It does our hearts good to see our precious ones loving their food. 

I collect and save all my chicken bones...put them in a gal. size zip lock freezer bag and freeze. When I collect enough, I make a batch or two of bone broth in my Instant pot. (s) One is for the dogs...plain bones, nothing added but water, of course. One is for me and that has remnants of onion, celery, carrots or whatever that I've saved in the freezer when I cut off the ends and such from previous food prep. I label them so as not to feed the one with onions to the dogs. (of course, they look a little different but just in case) I pour the liquid into ice trays and freeze, then dump into a big zip lock bag and keep frozen until ready to use or in the case of adding to the dogs' meals, the day before or a meal before. (they don't always get that) 

So if I'm cooking something that would be good to cook with bone broth with...say rice, quinoa or to start a quick soup...anything practically, I can dislodge some of those cubes and keep the rest frozen. Or sometimes I pour some into various sized Mason jars if I will need a lot for something bigger. 

When I cook the bones under pressure in the Instant Pot, they turn crumbly and soft. You can squish them between your fingers with little pressure, like they're nothing. So those won't hurt the dogs. Just a little bit for a treat...not too much at once. So nothing is wasted. I :love2: my Instant pot. lol. 

Glad your baby is eating and enjoying his food now.


----------

